
Unraveling Students’ Interaction Around a Tangible Interface [pdf] - geonnave
http://educationaldatamining.org/EDM2014/uploads/procs2014/short%20papers/320_EDM-2014-Short.pdf
======
geonnave
And here a video of it in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxBEsTet6w8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxBEsTet6w8)

